# Howdy from Tijuana



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well the training is underway and it's been non-stop since we started. We start at 8:00am and have been finishing up around 6:30pm each day. I have not had much time to do anything but read and occasionally eat something. I really wish I could have brought my gear because this place is just wrought with magnificent photo ops. Alas, the chance of it being stolen is too great so I'm sure I made the right decision to leave it all at home. The plant sits on top of a hill overlooking the Pacific and the view is pretty darned nice. Here's a shot with my little Sony that is from the front of our building. It's not very good but it will give you an idea of what it's like here. I plan on going out this weekend and trying to get some more pictures but during the week my chances are very limited. The sunsets have been truly phenominal. It goes down right between these two islands. I will try to get one that's somewhat decent if I can. I sure miss Texas though. It's a totally different world down here. James (I know...the horizon is crooked


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. We all can't wait to see more Christmas party photos, though. regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Still here. One week down and one week to go. I cannot wait to get home. This is a view from my hotel room and the restaurant where I ate lunch today.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh wow look at how vibrant that yellow is! awesome! half way there eh. we might be waving to each other from our plane windows. actually, that sounds kind of scary. lol

it looks like you've got great weather James. i hope the course is going well and you're enjoying it. (i love all that green space you can see from your window.) can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks for Sharing*

*The colors are so alive . What beauty .*

*I bet the food was good at the La Cantina .*

*More photos , please*


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The green space is the golf course at the hotel. I am staying at the Grand Hotel downtown. Their website says it's 5 star and in Mexico it might be, but in the states it might be rated a 3. The food here has been wonderful. There is a great steakhouse right across the street called Fonda Argentina. They serve enormous slabs of great beef. I think I have probably put on about 20 pounds this past week. The restaurant is owned by the same man that owns the hotel. He is the mayor of Tijuana. I am told he is extremely crooked.

There is a Starbucks, naturally, only a block away and I go there every morning. It's a little taste of home. The Federal Police were all over the streets this morning. They look like swat teams with their automatic rifles, helmets, and bulletproof vests. I try to avoid them and not make eye contact. It just makes me nervous.

Here is one more self portrait in my hotel room. I'll be home soon!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> The green space is the golf course at the hotel. I am staying at the Grand Hotel downtown. Their website says it's 5 star and in Mexico it might be, but in the states it might be rated a 3. The food here has been wonderful. There is a great steakhouse right across the street called Fonda Argentina. They serve enormous slabs of great beef. I think I have probably put on about 20 pounds this past week. The restaurant is owned by the same man that owns the hotel. He is the mayor of Tijuana. I am told he is extremely crooked.
> 
> There is a Starbucks, naturally, only a block away and I go there every morning. It's a little taste of home. The Federal Police were all over the streets this morning. They look like swat teams with their automatic rifles, helmets, and bulletproof vests. I try to avoid them and not make eye contact. It just makes me nervous.
> 
> Here is one more self portrait in my hotel room. I'll be home soon!


within one frame
one thousand images​
man, you never cease to amaze me. who but you would have thought to take that photograph. it's fantastic!

(i wouldn't be making eye contact either. keep safe and have a smooth journey home.)

rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a few more very similar photos from yesterday evening. The sunset was a lot more fantastic than these point and shoot images convey. I really miss my Nikon. Our classroom work is now finished. All I have to do now in the next 2 1/2 days is successfully pass three machine tests, one test on reading charts, and then a final written exam of 100 questions. If I do well I will finally get my Master Molder certification. Yippee. I'll be home soon.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

James, are you resting your camera on a steady surface? maybe try it and see if that improves the output. 

good luck with your tests and exam. roll on home time 
rosesm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics. I haven't been to TJ since I just got out of college. Brings me back to some fun times.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I can see why the place might be fun while in college but for me now, I can live without it. The sunsets are really spectacular though. Here is one more, propped on a fence as Karen suggested. ONE MORE DAY and I can come home. Tests are going well. Passed today's two with flying colors and now have only 2 more to go.


----------

